# Fishing Bridge



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Since I haven't seen any reports, I guess no one is catching anything at the new fishing bridge pier. Last report I saw only white trout was being caught.Does the shorter length have anything to do with the lack of fish being caught? Less lights? Looking forward to trying it out on my trip down in June.</p>


----------

